# Roller stand mod



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Cleaning up the shop, I saw a mod I made to a roller stand.
I hated using a roller stand for outfeed on the ts, because, if you had it angled, it would steer the wood off the fence.
I got a piece of pvc tubing and cut a section of it out, so it would slid over the roller, and the bracket, and give me a sliding surface. 
The pvc tube, gives a minimal slick contact area, for low friction.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Good idea. I solved the same problem with a U-shaped wood cap I slip over. The top piece has a shiny slick surface. The lead edge is chamfered slightly. The sides long enough to keep the top level above the roller.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I use the roller to my advantage to hold the stock against the fence. The bad part is it can get bumped and turned so it does as you said. I like your idea but had another thought. 

Sometimes the lumber or what ever I am ripping will bow down and hit the roller, to prevent this, I am thinking about making a wooden one to clamp to the roller something like 4D did, except I want to make it where the front edge will drop down maybe an inch or so and will pivot back level when the stock is pushed over it.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I would sure like to have room for a 4'+ outfeed table. No rollers, just a mica covered table. Long enough to support 10' boards being ripped, and full sheets of ply being ripped. My problem, is if I had that, it would get covered with junk!


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Pirate said:


> I would sure like to have room for a 4'+ outfeed table. No rollers, just a mica covered table. Long enough to support 10' boards being ripped, and full sheets of ply being ripped. My problem, is if I had that, it would get covered with junk!



I have one...And IT DOES!!!!!


----------

